

What other sites do you enjoy - CrashOverRide

What other sites similar to: HN or Tech Crunch do you guys enjoy? 
My top 5
#1 HN
#2 Tech Crunch
#3 Slash Dot
#4 Life hacker
#5 Tech wire
======
zerop
Quora

------
phlux
Maybe I am getting old and boring, but I feel like I am stuck on HN + Reddit.

